# Wishlist dilemma



## Raisltin Majere (Mar 13, 2004)

I have an autorecording wishlist for Liverpool AND Football.

I envisage problems when the LFCTV channel is released, i.e. I expect my wishlist will want to record every broadcast hour of that channel.

Am I correct in thinking that there is no way to exclude a channel from a wishlist?

Can anyone suggest a way for me to ensure that all Liverpool games are recorded. But the wishlist doesn't pick up anything from the LFC channel?

Would it be possible to write a script and run that from cron to delete any scheduled recordings from that channel? If so, I might have a bash at that.

Any ideas, recommendations appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Raisltin Majere said:


> Am I correct in thinking that there is no way to exclude a channel from a wishlist?


Yes.



> Can anyone suggest a way for me to ensure that all Liverpool games are recorded. But the wishlist doesn't pick up anything from the LFC channel?


No.



> Would it be possible to write a script and run that from cron to delete any scheduled recordings from that channel? If so, I might have a bash at that.


No idea.

I like the easy questions


----------



## Raisltin Majere (Mar 13, 2004)

cwaring said:


> Yes.
> 
> No.
> 
> ...


  
Cheers

ETA:

You answered "no" to the question:



me said:


> *Can anyone* suggest a way for me to ensure that all Liverpool games are recorded. But the wishlist doesn't pick up anything from the LFC channel?


Is that definitive? Or are you only answering for yourself


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Create an Advanced Wishlist with a number of terms that will only all appear together in broadcasts of matches you want recorded - then make all the terms mandatory with :up:


----------



## pgogborn (Nov 11, 2002)

First a solution that will probably NOT be acceptable. Deselect LFCTV from the TiVo list and rely on manual season passes to record content using just the channel number (my _guess_ is a lot of content will come up in the same time slot - especially the 'repeat').

However, you may be lucky and find the way LFCTV title programmes will give you a way to exclude unwanted content.


----------



## Raisltin Majere (Mar 13, 2004)

blindlemon said:


> Create an Advanced Wishlist with a number of terms that will only all appear together in broadcasts of matches you want recorded - then make all the terms mandatory with :up:


Can you expand on that? I've never known how to do an Advanced wishlist 

Thanks


----------



## Raisltin Majere (Mar 13, 2004)

pgogborn said:


> First a solution that will probably NOT be acceptable. Deselect LFCTV from the TiVo list and rely on manual season passes to record content using just the channel number (my _guess_ is a lot of content will come up in the same time slot - especially the 'repeat').
> 
> However, you may be lucky and find the way LFCTV title programmes will give you a way to exclude unwanted content.


This may be acceptable, if I deselect LFCTV, will I still be able to key in the channel number and have tivo change to that channel? Or will it not understand a channel number that it thinks I don't receive?

In what way can I exclude content by title?

Thanks.


----------



## Raisltin Majere (Mar 13, 2004)

blindlemon said:


> Create an Advanced Wishlist with a number of terms that will only all appear together in broadcasts of matches you want recorded - then make all the terms mandatory with :up:


Actually, thinking about it, in the "episode" description Tivo usually distinguishes live matches to other liverpooly footbally programmes with "event" or "non event". Assuming the repeats are flagged as "non event" could I use this in an advanced wishlist?


----------



## pgogborn (Nov 11, 2002)

Raisltin Majere said:


> Or will it not understand a channel number that it thinks I don't receive?


Even if there is not a named station in the TiVo list you can still select a station by selecting the channel number. You can also record an individual programme, set up a daily/weekly etc repeating recording by channel number (an easy workaround may be required, I will check it out and let you know)



Raisltin Majere said:


> In what way can I exclude content by title


I was very misleading there. You can not set up Boolean operators 'out of the box'.

However (and pardon me for giving a MUTV example) MUTV does not include Manchester in programme titles because it is considered a redundant word, so a generic Manchester AND football would not record any MUTV programmes, to record MUTV programmes such as post match interviews an alternative wishlist strategy would be required. Unfortunately it is much less likely that Liverpool will be omitted from programme titles than Manchester which is abbreviated to United.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Raisltin Majere said:


> Would it be possible to write a script and run that from cron to delete any scheduled recordings from that channel? If so, I might have a bash at that.


have a look at blocklist.tcl - that does similar.

Well it blocks by title, but could be easily modified to block by channel.


----------



## Raisltin Majere (Mar 13, 2004)

pgogborn said:


> Even if there is not a named station in the TiVo list you can still select a station by selecting the channel number. You can also record an individual programme, set up a daily/weekly etc repeating recording by channel number (an easy workaround may be required, I will check it out and let you know).


That's good to know, thank you. Hopefully each sunday they will show "yesterday's thrashing of whoever" at the same time, for the same duration, so I can set a manual season pass, yes?



pgogborn said:


> I was very misleading there. You can not set up Boolean operators 'out of the box'.
> 
> However (and pardon me for giving a MUTV example) MUTV does not include Manchester in programme titles because it is considered a redundant word, so a generic Manchester AND football would not record any MUTV programmes, to record MUTV programmes such as post match interviews an alternative wishlist strategy would be required. Unfortunately it is much less likely that Liverpool will be omitted from programme titles than Manchester which is abbreviated to United.


Are you a united fan? And you seemed like such a nice guy 

Nevertheless, supposing they refer to the team as 'the reds' (or other colloquialism a la united) throughout their programming, my current wishlist will be unaffected, didn't think of that.

Food for thought, thank you very much.


----------



## Raisltin Majere (Mar 13, 2004)

mikerr said:


> have a look at blocklist.tcl - that does similar.
> 
> Well it blocks by title, but could be easily modified to block by channel.


Wow.

When I said that, I figured it would be as "complex" as one of them foreachdoodies (probable in mfs/recording/pending or somewhere):

if channel == lfctv {
don't record
}

How naive am I 

Anyway, I'm always up for learning something new. And if it works, I may be able to give something back to the community after taking for years.

Thanks.


----------



## pgogborn (Nov 11, 2002)

Raisltin Majere said:


> Are you a united fan? And you seemed like such a nice guy


Not especially (but not currently a hater), and I definitely would not give my money to their great cash cow - but after seeing your post I had a quick look at the MUTV programme listings to see how they were formatted.

Next time Liverpool play United I will be cheer for Liverpool


----------



## Raisltin Majere (Mar 13, 2004)

pgogborn said:


> Next time Liverpool play United I will be cheer for Liverpool


Top bloke (I assume)


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Raisltin Majere said:


> ETA:
> You answered "no" to the question:
> Is that definitive? Or are you only answering for yourself


I only _ever_ answer for myself 

Oh yeah... ETA = Estimated Time of Arrival as far as I know, so.. huh?


----------



## Raisltin Majere (Mar 13, 2004)

cwaring said:


> I only _ever_ answer for myself
> 
> Oh yeah... ETA = Estimated Time of Arrival as far as I know, so.. huh?


*E*dited *T*o *A*dd


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Ahh. Don'tcha just hate TLAs!


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Raisltin Majere said:


> Can you expand on that? I've never known how to do an Advanced wishlist
> 
> Thanks


With backdoors turned on, go to the Create Wishlist screen, then instead of choosing one of the options from the menu, press '0' - you will be taken to the Advanced Wishlist screen where you can choose a genre and add multiple terms from any of the 'normal' types of wishlist - eg. Actors, Directors, Keywords - to a list of items, which you can then edit. In that list, if you hit :up: on any item it becomes mandatory - ie. functions as a boolean AND clause rather than an OR.

Once the wishlist is created it appears in the SP manager and can be edited and added to without any special effort.


----------



## randap (Jan 21, 2003)

Raisltin Majere said:


> Wow.
> 
> When I said that, I figured it would be as "complex" as one of them foreachdoodies (probable in mfs/recording/pending or somewhere):
> 
> ...


You could always try this:

1) Install the displaytext module
2) Insert the following code into the foreachdoodie located in mfs/recording/pending

if channel == lfctv {
don't record
splash "TiVo considers the selection of this channel as a mistake, and has contacted your service provider to get it deleted."
}

P.S. Looking forward to Boxing Day!!!


----------



## Raisltin Majere (Mar 13, 2004)

randap said:


> P.S. Looking forward to Boxing Day!!!


Obviously not a Derby fan then.


----------



## randap (Jan 21, 2003)

Raisltin Majere said:


> Obviously not a Derby fan then.


LOL!


----------



## Raisltin Majere (Mar 13, 2004)

blindlemon said:


> With backdoors turned on, go to the Create Wishlist screen, then instead of choosing one of the options from the menu, press '0' - you will be taken to the Advanced Wishlist screen where you can choose a genre and add multiple terms from any of the 'normal' types of wishlist - eg. Actors, Directors, Keywords - to a list of items, which you can then edit. In that list, if you hit :up: on any item it becomes mandatory - ie. functions as a boolean AND clause rather than an OR.
> 
> Once the wishlist is created it appears in the SP manager and can be edited and added to without any special effort.


Cool, thanks. The wife's watching the Bill at the moment, but I'll have a play later


----------



## Raisltin Majere (Mar 13, 2004)

Raisltin Majere said:


> Anyway, I'm always up for learning something new. And if it works, I may be able to give something back to the community after taking for years.


Okay, time to embarrass myself 

I was a bit bored so had a go and came up with this, which will enable me to make manual recordings. Would anyone in the know let me know if there's something wrong with it, please? It seems to have worked.


```
#! /tvbin/tivosh

# Delete items from the todo list 
# for a specific channel

set db [dbopen]

set match 0
ForeachMfsFile fsid name type "/Recording/Active" "" {

	RetryTransaction {

		set objRecording [db $db openid $fsid]
		set objErrorString [dbobj $objRecording get ErrorString]
		set objShowing [dbobj $objRecording get Showing]
		set objProgram [dbobj $objShowing get Program]
		set objTitle [dbobj $objProgram get Title]
		set objStation [dbobj $objShowing get Station]
		set objCallSign [dbobj $objStation get CallSign] 
		if {$objCallSign == "UKGLD" && $objErrorString != "{Manual Todo by Wyngnut}"} {
			set $match  1
			dbobj $objRecording set State 2
			puts "$objTitle is on UK Gold - removed from ToDo list"
		}
		 
	}
}
if {$match == 0} {
	puts "There are no programs on UK Gold in the ToDo List"
	}
dbclose $db
```


----------

